# Oris 65 superfans, favorite variant?



## WatchScene

I've recently acquired an Oris 65, 40mm blue dial all stainless, and it quickly became a favorite to throw on the wrist. So much, that I've been looking at some of the other variants, and there are many. A number of cool limited and standard release pieces: Hodinkee, Rake (Honey), Timeless, Momotaro, Brashear, Movember, Bronze bezel, with dial colors running the full spectrum.

For those that have tried or owned a number of these, curious to get your thoughts on a favorite and why. If you could only have one...


----------



## kritameth

I've tried a couple, and have been eyeing one myself. My personal favorite is the Momotaro. I love the dial, and I used to be very into raw denim. Momotaro was one of my favorites. It's a unique collaboration that seems like it was made just for me, of course I'd like to think. 😂


----------



## Yamidan

kritameth said:


> I've tried a couple, and have been eyeing one myself. My personal favorite is the Momotaro. I love the dial, and I used to be very into raw denim. Momotaro was one of my favorites. It's a unique collaboration that seems like it was made just for me, of course I'd like to think. 😂
> View attachment 15420165


Hands down my favourite version too. Do you think they mod the movement or is there a date wheel turning in the dark under there?


----------



## Yamidan

I've owned all three 40mm variants with the retro arabic numerals and now I own a 42mm with the dark blue dial and baton indices. So far this one is my favourite but I would be open to another black 40mm with a steel bracelet.


----------



## indygreg

Redbar for me for sure. I'd put the rake and revolution "honey" at #2

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth

Yamidan said:


> Hands down my favourite version too. Do you think they mod the movement or is there a date wheel turning in the dark under there?


No ghost date IIRC.


----------



## Yamidan

kritameth said:


> No ghost date IIRC.


Damn, it would be so nice if they de-dated the movement and made a 2 position setting lever.


----------



## kritameth

Yamidan said:


> Damn, it would be so nice if they de-dated the movement and made a 2 position setting lever.


Apologies, I should have been clearer, just so we're on the same page, IIRC Oris modifies the movement so there's no ghost-date position and there's now just a winding position and time-setting position. It's proper, is what I'm trying to say, no need to worry about it.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

It's gotta be the OG. Accept no mutations or permutations.


----------



## alutz

I'm partial to the Timeless Luxury LE. The bronze bezel looks amazing against the forest green dial and white markers make it super legible.
















Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## ben_h

WatchScene said:


> I've recently acquired an Oris 65, 40mm blue dial all stainless, and it quickly became a favorite to throw on the wrist. So much, that I've been looking at some of the other variants, and there are many. A number of cool limited and standard release pieces: Hodinkee, Rake (Honey), Timeless, Momotaro, Brashear, Movember, Bronze bezel, with dial colors running the full spectrum.
> 
> For those that have tried or owned a number of these, curious to get your thoughts on a favorite and why. If you could only have one...


Blue with Arabic numerals or indices? Blue dial with the indices is my personal favorite. I particularly liked it on the rubber strap.


----------



## NyCSnEaK

Topper LE has a special place in my collection.


----------



## JacobC

Timeless Edition forever


----------



## RonKC

My favorite is still the original 40mm black dial on tropic strap.


----------



## jam karet

NyCSnEaK said:


> View attachment 15420276
> 
> 
> Topper LE has a special place in my collection.


yezzir










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchScene

ben_h said:


> Blue with Arabic numerals or indices? Blue dial with the indices is my personal favorite. I particularly liked it on the rubber strap.


Blue dial with indices. What I like is the complexity of the blue in showing a spectrum, navy to grey in mid-light, blue direct light, and closer to black in lower light.


----------



## weebergy

I'm getting to like the 65 more and more. Great examples all of you!


----------



## teeritz

I have numerous black-dialled dive watches, so when I decided on a D-65, I opted for the blue and black dial 40mm model;










I also have the 2017 Movember Edition;










Can't fault either one of these. I did like the Hodinkee hand-wound limited edition that was released last year. A nice variation, even though I don't go for ghost bezels.


----------



## Sprikitik

My blue dial, all stainless....it's a beauty 🙂


----------



## munichblue

I'm on the hunt for this model. I love the combination of colors as a summer watch.


----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK




----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK

jam karet said:


> yezzir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just love the Topper version, most attractive of all without the date complication and the Orange lume pip.


----------



## sticky

Here's mine - chosen with great care.


----------



## Yukoner1

Bronze bezel 65. It was my first "quality" Swiss made analog. Normally I'm not a bronze person, but when I saw the first review on this watch, I knew I had to have it.


----------



## Thunder1

At this point, I own 4 Divers 65m Bronze Bezels..








I would have to say my fav is the black dial, as it is so flexible in fitting various scenarios(casual, casual business, light diving duties)...still, the Red Bar Edition is on my wish list, and I will be adding a blue dial version at some point...


----------



## TexasTee

Really love it....I'll probably miss it....but others calling my name.

Shameless plug.....up for sale.....


----------



## kplam

Arabic black/blue and Movember. Though I think deep down inside I really like the original Topper LE.









Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## OkiFrog

The Timeless LE is one of my favorites.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

OkiFrog said:


> The Timeless LE is one of my favorites.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How's the bracelet?


----------



## OkiFrog

JacobC said:


> How's the bracelet?


It's the Oris 65 bracelet. I like it, comfortable and a nice taper.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchScene

Thunder1 said:


> At this point, I own 4 Divers 65m Bronze Bezels..
> 
> I would have to say my fav is the black dial, as it is so flexible in fitting various scenarios(casual, casual business, light diving duties)...still, the Red Bar Edition is on my wish list, and I will be adding a blue dial version at some point...


That's a collection!  Would be great to see a more clear pic to get side by side comparison of all dials.


----------



## ForestSpirit

Having only owned one, and that for only a few weeks, I'm not in the best position to weigh in. But I did give long and careful consideration to all the D65 variants before I made my purchase. For me the original black dial Arabic numeral is the one. It's so distinctive and it just absolutely hits the sweet spot in a vintage remake. Here's a wristshot from yesterday when I had to dress a little smarter than usual.


----------



## Thunder1

WatchScene said:


> That's a collection!  Would be great to see a more clear pic to get side by side comparison of all dials.


Will do..


----------



## mrmoose

The Movember Divers 65 gives a BB58 a run for the money in the looks department. Here's mine on a Crown and Buckle Chevron:


----------



## kplam

I love my Movember too. If I'm not mistaken, it's one of the only Divers 65 that doesn't have fauxtina.


----------



## teeritz

kplam said:


> I love my Movember too. If I'm not mistaken, it's one of the only Divers 65 that doesn't have fauxtina.


Yep. And I think it was the first D-65 with white lume.


----------



## Earl Grey

I think the Movember is my favorite, too. However, there is one detail I can’t unsee, that kept me from buying it: 


The mismatch between the rose gold indeces and hands, and the yellow gold dial printing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LayeredTrout

Another vote for the Movember (on bracelet)


----------



## sbena

Oris x Rake/Revolution "Honey"


----------



## JohnM67

My favourite is the one I got, blue 40mm.

I was quite taken with the green version but the bronze bezel is not for me.


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## winstawatches

WatchScene said:


> I've recently acquired an Oris 65, 40mm blue dial all stainless, and it quickly became a favorite to throw on the wrist. So much, that I've been looking at some of the other variants, and there are many. A number of cool limited and standard release pieces: Hodinkee, Rake (Honey), Timeless, Momotaro, Brashear, Movember, Bronze bezel, with dial colors running the full spectrum.
> 
> For those that have tried or owned a number of these, curious to get your thoughts on a favorite and why. If you could only have one...


The steel bezel/blue dial in 36 mm is my favorite. It's one of the best proportioned watch for my rather slender 6" wrist. The 17mm to 14mm bracelet taper is delightful!


----------



## grumpymachinist

munichblue said:


> I'm on the hunt for this model. I love the combination of colors as a summer watch.
> 
> View attachment 15420531


For me, it's a tie between this Deauville variant, and the one that I currently own: the green dialed, bronze bezel (on a bracelet or, as pictured, on a Zuludiver NATO)


----------



## W123

Just got my 40mm 65 today, didn't want to spend over $1200 so i settled for the rubber strap. But when i opened it up i was pleasantly surprised by the quality of the rubber, it's so supple and comfortable, and aesthetically its perfect with the watch. LOVE the glossy inky dial along with the aggressively domed bubble.. and obviously that bronze bezel is something else. This watch along with the Longines Legend Diver are an amazing value for your $$$. This one is a better everyday watch due to the size.

Also the crown and stem action is smooth as silk and the bezel feel is great.


----------



## Ededdeddie

Although I own two, the BICO at the moment


----------



## Patrick_PJA

Unfortunately I don't own this model, but I really love the *Oris x Hodinkee LE 65*. Therefore I really hope Oris will release a sober black dial with printed numerals any time soon. Would be my grail!


----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## POP3Y3

I got the OG heritage not long after it was first released. The deep blue dial is simply STUNNING in person. It's so hard to capture in pictures, but it is really something else. I am personally not a fan of two-tone watches at all, so the ones with bronze bezel don't interested me at all. There have been some other attractive looking dials, but if not this version that I have, the only other one I would consider is the Brashear. It retains the same amazing blue dial, but the bronze case gives it a totally different feel, and some of the patina development I've seen people acquire on those is incredible. I love how you can give it a look like it's been lost at sea for decades, yet the dial is perfectly crisp and unharmed. Also, the slightly domed sapphire crystal on these is one of my favorite features.


----------



## camb66

Original dial is the only one for me. The font separates it from the crowd, nobody would confuse it with anything else. Was cool in the 60s, was cool when I got it 4 years ago and I still think its cool.


----------



## sbena

A rare blend, Oris x Revolution/Rake Honey paired with a Momotaro Denim strap.


----------



## saturnphive

1: Blue/ Black 40 arabic
2: Deuville Blue 40 Arabic
3: Momotaro 42

The Black 40 mm with arabic numbers was my first "good" watch. I traded it for a Red Alpinist (green unicorn - a hell of a trade) - But I missed my 65's fit and comfort so much I went and got the one I really wanted, the blue/black with arabic numerals. I love the funky numbers and the size. And I thought it was unbeatable on the tropic strap, until I got the bracelet. 

I've coveted the Deuville Blue one for a while too. 

And that Momotaro makes my heart skip a beat.
The Red and gold are beautif... you know what? They're all pretty awesome. Strangely, as much following as they have here, I've never seen one in the wild.

I gotta say, Oris is really on a roll. The 65 was a watershed, the Aquis special editions are gorgeous, and the Depth Gauge and Altimeter complications they've come up with (Aquis and Pro Pilot respectively, I think) are super cool and totally innovative - the only other mechanical altimeter available, like, ever, was apparently on a $100,000 watch!


----------



## ruismesquita

indygreg said:


> Redbar for me for sure. I'd put the rake and revolution "honey" at #2
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


100% agree with you
1º Red bar 65
2º Revolution 65


----------



## kplam

A new one...









Hands On With The Topper X Oris Diver 1965 ‘Maxi’ Limited Edition - Worn & Wound


Toppers teams up with Oris to release a new Diver 1965 'Maxi' Limited edition, we go hands on for a first look.




wornandwound.com


----------



## Patrick_PJA

My favorite is the HODINKEE LE. I would love to have that one but unfortunately I missed out.

Always the question what would be next on the diver 65 line. Love the serie!


----------



## chrusp

my fav









instagram.com/mytodayswatch


----------



## Cassini

Im with chrusp. I dont own it, but it is a stellar watch:


----------



## Hemingway99

alutz said:


> I'm partial to the Timeless Luxury LE. The bronze bezel looks amazing against the forest green dial and white markers make it super legible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Nice combo!


----------



## Lawrence648

It the original for me:


----------



## Augusto67

This one:


----------



## WatchScene

Ended up adding a Redbar edition to my collection, love it. Something a tad different, a diver with a dark red dial. Now just have to think of an interesting strap to match it up.


----------



## c3p0

I wish the bicolor bracelet was available as an option for the Bronze version. I have always thought that this the right bracelet for it. I finally did a little image editing to look at it. What do you think?


----------



## JacobC

c3p0 said:


> I wish the bicolor bracelet was available as an option for the Bronze version. I have always thought that this the right bracelet for it. I finally did a little image editing to look at it. What do you think?
> View attachment 15732315


.....you CAN get the bicolor bracelet for the 65.


----------



## jkpa

Not a "superfan" but the Movember I find to be the best looking.


----------



## c3p0

JacobC said:


> .....you CAN get the bicolor bracelet for the 65.


Are you saying that when buying it new you can choose to configure it with this bracelet? That would be awesome. I wonder why I haven't see any instance of it if that is the case. In any case, I think I may be on the hunt for one of those bracelets now. I'll try the WTB section first. (Here we go...)


----------



## JacobC

c3p0 said:


> Are you saying that when buying it new you can choose to configure it with this bracelet? That would be awesome. I wonder why I haven't see any instance of it if that is the case. In any case, I think I may be on the hunt for one of those bracelets now. I'll try the WTB section first. (Here we go...)


You can order from my Oris AD pretty much whatever you like.


----------



## Thunder1




----------



## W.G. Pagel

OG black dial with the crazy numerals... Still my favorite watch in my collection


----------



## Benno1uk

LosAngelesTimer said:


> It's gotta be the OG. Accept no mutations or permutations.
> 
> View attachment 15420237


Yeah that's my favourite too. Love the numbers.


----------



## c3p0

Finally found an example of the one I am after. I think they go very well together.


----------



## trh77

Topper Maxi is the correct answer here.


----------



## jsasso

I just picked up the 40mm Topper version and it's fantastic. I can already tell it's a strap monster and trying not to go overboard with new options right away.


----------



## Thunder1

jsasso said:


> I just picked up the 40mm Topper version and it's fantastic. I can already tell it's a strap monster and trying not to go overboard with new options right away.


Pics?...


----------



## vdang

I currently own a blue dial with indices 42mm and would love to pair it with a green dial too.


----------



## kplam

I have two 40mm Divers 65 but the Movember Edition is my favourite, primarily because it's one of the few without fauxtina. I also really enjoy the warmth of the gilted dial.


----------



## Jason Bourne

Wow. No love for the sunset brown?


----------



## JacobC

kplam said:


> View attachment 15787282
> 
> 
> I have two 40mm Divers 65 but the Movember Edition is my favourite, primarily because it's one of the few without fauxtina. I also really enjoy the warmth of the gilted dial.


Yummy


----------



## JacobC

Jason Bourne said:


> Wow. No love for the sunset brown?


I've found brown to be fairly decisive among collectors. I'm a 50/50 based on finish.


----------



## davidevo

Deauville vote here!


----------



## brash47

Topper Maxi

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffjcc

42mm Silver is my choice. The 21mm lugs are a pain for strap choices. And, it photographs terribly. But the rubber is ridiculously comfortable and it's awesome on wrist.


----------



## NatsuDragneel

kritameth said:


> I've tried a couple, and have been eyeing one myself. My personal favorite is the Momotaro. I love the dial, and I used to be very into raw denim. Momotaro was one of my favorites. It's a unique collaboration that seems like it was made just for me, of course I'd like to think. 😂
> View attachment 15420165


Totally agree thinking of picking this one up as well.


----------



## One-Seventy

Jason Bourne said:


> Wow. No love for the sunset brown?


Plenty here. Here is a shot often found on WUS. Tried to capture the colour in neutral light, but moon-faced, can't see the whole watch, index surrounds are missing and appearing to be about 55mm wide:










But indoors, it actually looks like this most of the time:


----------



## Hizami_83

This is the best variant to me. I just got it yesterday..should have bought it a long time ago.









Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## jsasso

Thunder1 said:


> Pics?...


Sorry for the delay in posting. Always love the window shot on a plane.


----------



## BRN

I never thought I would love this watch as much as I do.


----------



## JunkerJorge

The OG Arabic dial. I just love this watch.


----------



## OkiFrog

BRN said:


> I never thought I would love this watch as much as I do.
> View attachment 15929768
> 
> 
> View attachment 15929771


Love this watch and strap combination! Who makes the strap? Thanks.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN

OkiFrog said:


> Love this watch and strap combination! Who makes the strap? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you, Oki. It's a calf leather strap from Andrea @Martu Straps

It comes with brown accent stitching but I requested it with black to match the dial. It's also lined with goat leather making it nice and soft against the skin. One of my favorite straps.









Slim hand dyed vintage pebbled tan ref. m1511-cp4


Handmade watch strap band artisan



www.martuleather.com


----------



## Purefix

LayeredTrout said:


> Another vote for the Movember (on bracelet)
> View attachment 15426854


Wow. Not a big follower of oris but I've always like the 65. And this movember edition is an absolute stunner. Limited edition correct?


----------



## BlueWhelan

I have an Oris AD only a few miles from my house, so I've been able to handle most of the 65 collection at this point.

It may be predictable, but the 40mm blue dial we see here is my favorite. Thus, I bought it. I LOVE the bronze look, but I HATE the corrosion that eventually becomes a part of the experience. The blue dial just has so much variety to it. It's like looking through the porthole of a submarine.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One-Seventy

Purefix said:


> Wow. Not a big follower of oris but I've always like the 65. And this movember edition is an absolute stunner. Limited edition correct?


Yup - well, not strictly limited (they're not numbered) but it was a special edition, drip-fed to the market between 2017 and 2018. You still see stocks of the 2018 and 2019 Movember editions - based on the Big Crown and Chronoris, respectively - from time to time. But the 2017 based on the '65 comes up rarely, and when it does, it's usually at a premium to the other models. I like the NATO strap colours they chose.


----------



## Lazman678

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhishek.b27

The original !! A true GADA!


----------



## kplam

Those new Cotton Candy coloured Divers 65 have a new 38mm case. Part of me wonders if they're going to release more variants in 38mm.


----------



## JunkerJorge

Abhishek.b27 said:


> The original !! A true GADA!


Great straps! Where are those from?


----------



## Abhishek.b27

JunkerJorge said:


> Great straps! Where are those from?


I got them from a seller on Amazon India.


----------



## IGY

Thought,this might be a nice combo. So I went for Monstraps Parachute style for my beauty.


----------



## pureb




----------



## LayeredTrout

pureb said:


> View attachment 16118765


Yeah, that thing is sweet. Hope to see this in steel with other dial colors.


----------



## Robotaz

Do the Cotton Candy models come wrapped in vacuum sealed plastic to keep the patina from starting?


----------



## pureb

Robotaz said:


> Do the Cotton Candy models come wrapped in vacuum sealed plastic to keep the patina from starting?


No, mine didn't. It slowly started patinating already but that can easily be reset by a lemon bath


----------



## Jamespreillyii

munichblue said:


> I'm on the hunt for this model. I love the combination of colors as a summer watch.
> 
> View attachment 15420531


What model is this? Think it might be my next search!


----------



## Abhishek.b27

The OG!


----------



## Moonlighting

I came close to pulling the trigger on a Momotaro multiple times, but the new grey version pushed me over the top.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## azwatchman

65 Topper Maxi Edition for me..


----------



## JacobC

IGY said:


> View attachment 16101467
> Thought,this might be a nice combo. So I went for Monstraps Parachute style for my beauty.


One of my new favorite combos


----------



## iceman767

The silver dial is my favourite it is a very versatile piece and it gets a lot of wrist time
















Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## IGY

Some D65 love here


----------



## Ctad

I'd like to get the Movember edition. It appears to have a bit more gold trim on the face than the standard 65.


----------



## Pete26

My incoming a Carl Brashear cal 401 model.


----------



## Montblanc25

I went for the classic style. Still trying to find an original 60s one...


----------



## michael8238

My fav is the first Toppers LE.
I really like the very first version too---I just wish it came with a naked steel bezel, instead of black coated


----------



## rrchmnn

such a sucker for this hodinkee collaboration


----------



## IGY

Such a nice watch...


----------



## godfrey19

On order


----------



## badgerracer

Definitely the original for me! Made for a great snorkeling watch on my recent vacation


----------



## JonS1967

Still my favorite.


----------



## Techme

40mm black dial with bronze bezel. Once the patina sets in on the bezel, the bronze appears very subtle. It is a very special watch for me. 

I am also very fond of the Topper variant. I looks so clean without the date wheel and the small incursion by the date wheel on on the 6.


----------



## Davekaye90

michael8238 said:


> My fav is the first Toppers LE.
> I really like the very first version too---I just wish it came with a naked steel bezel, instead of black coated


FWIW, the D65 bezel is very easy to remove and change. You could get the steel bezel from Oris and swap it out if you wanted to.


----------



## Davekaye90

Mine with my 63MAS. I'm going to try and get to the local AD this week to take a look at the Glow model. Still on the fence about it and I need to see how it looks in person.


----------



## michael8238

Davekaye90 said:


> FWIW, the D65 bezel is very easy to remove and change. You could get the steel bezel from Oris and swap it out if you wanted to.


I did not know one could get the steel bezel directly from Oris...
Maybe I should've kept mine


----------



## trip_67




----------



## Davekaye90

At the Oris AD today. I think I'm leaning towards sticking with my blue/black original vs. trading for the glow. Which one do you prefer?


----------



## IGY

trip_67 said:


> View attachment 16291840


Wow thats a nice combo. Can you please tell me which jubilee is it? Also I would like to see some more photos with it.


----------



## IGY

Davekaye90 said:


> At the Oris AD today. I think I'm leaning towards sticking with my blue/black original vs. trading for the glow. Which one do you prefer?
> 
> View attachment 16296883


As a owner of a blue model I will be biased and choose it before the Glow , but I find them so different that you could have both... so not a really helpful answer


----------



## trip_67

IGY said:


> Wow thats a nice combo. Can you please tell me which jubilee is it? Also I would like to see some more photos with it.


It’s just a watch band I got off of ebay, a no name.


----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## godfrey19

Enjoying my new 65! It’s a classic watch. Wonderful workmanship.


----------



## CFR

I was glad to have found this preowned. It's a 40mm Diver 65 with bronze bezel and black dial, but a prior owner had put the bimetal (bronze/steel) bracelet on it, which I like.


----------



## badgerracer

CFR said:


> I was glad to have found this preowned. It's a 40mm Diver 65 with bronze bezel and black dial, but a prior owner had put the bimetal (bronze/steel) bracelet on it, which I like.


I am very happy with my original Arabic 65, but if I was going to go the bronze route this is exactly how I would do it. If I could get this in the 38mm case with the Cal 400 movement then I would start to get real tempted…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CFR

badgerracer said:


> I am very happy with my original Arabic 65, but if I was going to go the bronze route this is exactly how I would do it. If I could get this in the 38mm case with the Cal 400 movement then I would start to get real tempted…


Yes indeed! My 6" wrist would prefer a 38mm case too, especially with those long, straight lugs. A black-on-white date disc would be a dealbreaker for me, though. It's pet peeve. Every time I'd look at the dial, I'd think, "I really want the date disc to be white-on-black."


----------



## Whiskey&Watch




----------



## pfad




----------



## drums4money

There were a fair number of other 65 models available on a variety of straps or bracelet. Not so many showing up with Arabic numerals. I liked the funky look with the big lume blocks. A fresh RAF style strap and a check on Toolwatch. Pretty pleased so far.


----------



## Squaretail

I'm pretty partial to this one


----------



## rschmidt97

2017 Movember Edition


----------



## rwc1313

Has anyone here tried to order a separate bezel from an AD? I’m in the camp of preferring the black dials but would prefer the steel bezel to the bronze or the black coated.

Also, have there been any hints to non limited steel cased 38mm versions? I’m seriously considering a 40mm but if there was some actual evidence of a production 38mm in “normal” variations I would be willing to wait. The hodinkee edition is great aside from the price tag… I understand why though being LE and with the new movement.


----------



## rwc1313

rwc1313 said:


> Has anyone here tried to order a separate bezel from an AD? I’m in the camp of preferring the black dials but would prefer the steel bezel to the bronze or the black coated.
> 
> Also, have there been any hints to non limited steel cased 38mm versions? I’m seriously considering a 40mm but if there was some actual evidence of a production 38mm in “normal” variations I would be willing to wait. The hodinkee edition is great aside from the price tag… I understand why though being LE and with the new movement.


sorry, after further investigation it seems that ordering a replacement bezel is currently not really a possibility.


----------



## Caso

Definitely the Deauville blue. It’s the Riviera on my wrist. And the tropic rubber is the best example ever made. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lukkluj

I had the original (Arabic numerals) in black + the same watch in black& blue, the bronze bezel with black dial and the quite rare Movember edition. 

Finally settled on this one - bronze bezel, green dial in 40mm case. I love the shade of green (which is similar to British Racing Green) and in my opinion only in this combo the fauxtina works harmoniously with the dial. Also I made a conscious decision not to get a steel bracelet for it but I'm considering purchasing the steel-bronze version of the bracelet. Here are a few pictures showing the colour of the dial in various light.






























Wysłane z mojego Pixel 6 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## BigFatFred




----------



## BRN




----------



## mikewalsh1970.8

Since i haven't found yet a 65 redbar, here is my other favorite the Honey/ revolution


----------



## pfad




----------



## W123

Surprisingly few pictures of 65s on the OEM tropic strap. I have the bracelet (bought it afterwards) but the rubber strap is too damn nice not to wear. 

Even nicer than the "real" Tropic strap from Synchron imo. Not as floppy but it wears just as nice.


----------



## BRN




----------



## kplam

40mm Movember


----------



## indygreg

pfad said:


>


This "tobacco" dial has become my new favorite. I've got 5 diver 65. Lol. 

Sent from my LE2125 using Tapatalk


----------



## camb66

Pretty hard to go past the original concept. Great watch


----------



## deepsea03

Carl Brashear Chrono


----------



## Pro Diver

The one I own is my favorite variant…


----------



## fadingbooks

The one I own is my favorite variant… 38mm + no date


----------



## Thunder1

mikewalsh1970.8 said:


> Since i haven't found yet a 65 redbar, here is my other favorite the Honey/ revolution
> 
> View attachment 16591594


Same here...


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Augusto67




----------



## piumach

Black Dial with bronze bezel + steel&bronze bracelet is my favourite!
 















Inviato dal mio CPH2207 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## BRN




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Russ1965

Equal Favourites


----------



## Thunder1

Thought I'd post a pic of my Divers 65 collection to date..


----------



## WatchScene

Thunder1 said:


> Thought I'd post a pic of my Divers 65 collection to date..


That is a serious collection of 65s!! I think that qualifies you for superfan status. What's your favorite?


----------



## Lawrence648

Thunder1 said:


> Thought I'd post a pic of my Divers 65 collection to date..
> View attachment 17139597


Awesome collection. Glad to see I’m not the only crazy one with multiple (3)! Curious why no 12-3-6-9 versions though. By design, or just how it played out?

My favorite:


----------



## Thunder1

WatchScene said:


> That is a serious collection of 65s!! I think that qualifies you for superfan status. What's your favorite?


Hi there!!..still the 'Honey' dial as I'm a UT alum/fan(and we need somethIng to look forward to given our record in football of late)... 😕


----------



## Thunder1

Lawrence648 said:


> Awesome collection. Glad to see I’m not the only crazy one with multiple (3)! Curious why no 12-3-6-9 versions though. By design, or just how it played out?
> 
> My favorite:
> View attachment 17142416


Thanx and good for you!!...the simpler dial layout just really appeals to me..


----------

